
Twitter Verification Is Meaningless - luu
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/twitter-verification-utterly-meaningless/399866/?single_page=true
======
frobozz
> But it goes further. “Being verified doesn't just verify that you are who
> you say you are; it verifies that you are, by some slightly mysterious
> criteria, important,”

Not only that, but more important than other people with the same name. There
are at least five people with my real name on Twitter. One of them is an
obscure TV actor, and is verified. This sort of implies that the rest of us
are impostors (despite at least one of us actually being important in his
field)

------
MatthewWilkes
The most important part of being verified is that being verified also gives
you an additional filter for interactions, only showing those from other
verified accounts. If you consider the amount of junk @mentions public figures
get, this lets them interact with (many of) their colleagues in the same way
that normal people can.

